# Traumsequenz in Premiere/AE



## LostPixel (2. Juli 2003)

Hi,
in meinem Video habe ich eine Traumsequenz die durch ein ganz weiches milchartiges Bild (oft zu sehen in Pornos *g*) traumartig wirken soll. Mit welchem Filter bekomme ich das am besten hin?

PS: Bin auch noch auf der suche nach einem alten Thread in dem ein SHINE Filter zur Sprache kommt. Nur finde ich den Thread net mehr.
Dieser Filter wird zB in dem Q3 Video the badge bei den explosionen benutzt. Er sieht aus wie ein lensFlare nur ist ein extra filter. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den laden kann?


----------



## MMC2002 (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

zu deiner Traumsequenz fällt mir jetzt spontan keine Lösung ein.
Ich würde es mit einer Erhöhung der Helligkeit und etwas unschärfe versuchen.

Zu dem Plug-In.
Ich hoffe wir meinen beide das gleiche Plug-In. Das Plug-In Shine ist eigentlich für After-Effects und kostet auch ne Menge. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann stammt das Plug-In von der Firma Trapcode.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig helfen.
MfG
MMC2k2


----------



## Bypass41 (2. Juli 2003)

Hi,

richtig, Shine ist von Trapcode und für AFX. Es kostet aber nicht viel und ist sehr gut. Für Traumsequenzen würde ich mir mal die Magic Bullet Suite für AFX und die Plugs von Digimation o.ä. anschauen.

Gruß

http://www.trapcode.com

PS: Big Film FX für Premiere hat auch solche Möglichkeiten. Denke aber bei Big Film FX die Qudratpixel einzustellen sonst crashed Premiere.


----------



## konkurrenz (2. Juli 2003)

Um die Traumszene einzublenden würde ich einen Fliter aus der burgerscollction nehmen (http://www.burgers-transition-site.de). Dort gibt es einen "wave"-Überblendungsfilter. Für die Trauszene würde ich die Videosequenz aufhellen und extrem weichzichnen. Um den "TRAUM"-Effekt zu verstärken, kann man den Clip noch einmal duplizieren und auf die gleiche Stelle im Timecode legen. Für diesen Clip dann di Transparenz auf Multiplizieren stellen mit dem Cutoff herumspielen. Ich habe gerade mal mit einer Szene herumgespielt - bei mir sah es mit einem 41er Cutoff ganz gut aus. Probiers mal aus....


----------



## Bypass41 (2. Juli 2003)

@konkurrenz,

Beispiel ?


----------



## konkurrenz (2. Juli 2003)

habe ich nicht gespeichert - werde morgen mal eins erstellen. wie kann ich das im Forum onliné stellen? Oder soll ichs dir per Mail schicken. Oder kann man im Forum animierte gifs einstellen (Bzw. was für Formate gehen?)


----------



## goela (3. Juli 2003)

Wenn das animierte GIF, gepackt als ZIP, nicht grösser als 150kb ist, dann kannst Du es hier ranhängen.


----------



## konkurrenz (3. Juli 2003)

dann wird mal wohl kaum noch den Effekt erkennen. Ich werde eine kurze Szene zusammenbasteln und auf meiner Homesite ablegen. Den Linke werde ich dann hier posten.


----------



## konkurrenz (9. Juli 2003)

So hier nun der umgesetzte Effekt - ich hoffe die Wirkung ist noch etwas zu erkennen.Hier gehts zum Film


----------

